# Time -  Rules of thumb?



## daniels (Jun 5, 2016)

I've seen that a pork shoulder should take 1.5 hours per pound to smoke to 205*F internal temperature using 225*F cooking temperature.  Others say allow 1.5 to 2 hours per pound.

What about for other cuts?

I did a pork belly yesterday for the first time.  I got it up to about 196*F after 10 hours and worried about drying it out on the surface.  Someone said it takes 5 hours and someone else said 7 hours.  That's why I began to worry about it.  (Anyway, I pulled it and it was excellent with a very nice bark.)

I may be wrong but I'm assuming that a pork shoulder and a pork belly of equal weights would cook at different rates because of the shape.  The pork belly was 11.67 pounds with the skin already removed.  Was that a large pork belly and I should have allowed more time?

What are the rules of thumb on time for getting an internal temperature of 205*F for pork when cooking at 225*F and not using foil?


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 5, 2016)

Probably the safest rule of thumb with low and slow is it is best to cook by internal temp and not time.  I always allow 2hr. per lb, that way if it finishes faster than that I can rap it in towels and let it rest in a cooler.  You need some sort of digital probe thermo to keep track of internal temp (IT).


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2016)

DanielS said:


> I've seen that a pork shoulder should take 1.5 hours per pound to smoke to 205*F internal temperature using 225*F cooking temperature.  Others say allow 1.5 to 2 hours per pound.
> 
> What about for other cuts?
> 
> ...


The most important factor for "time to cook" is the Temp you use, and the Thickness of the meat.

An 18 pound Prime Rib won't take much longer than a 5 pound Prime Rib, if they are both the same Thickness

You need a Wireless Digital set of Therms, like the Maverick ET-732 to make things easy.

Here is some help for estimating things. All of these Step by Steps have temps & times included in the Text:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## daniels (Jun 6, 2016)

I have the Maverick ET-732 and was using it.  I also have a digital probe (instant read???) thermometer.

I have to assume that I just didn't let it cook long enough then but even at 196°F IT it was dang good!!!  The bark was really good and it pulled very nicely.

Pulled pork sandwiches with bits of bark, pickle planks, a little sauce, and onion slices.  Mmmmm!!!  Life is good.

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I know.  I should have taken pictures.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2016)

DanielS said:


> I have the Maverick ET-732 and was using it.  I also have a digital probe (instant read???) thermometer.
> 
> I have to assume that I just didn't let it cook long enough then but even at 196°F IT it was dang good!!!  The bark was really good and it pulled very nicely.
> 
> ...


In this case, 196° was obviously long enough for that shoulder you had.

Some of them need longer. That's why I generally go to about 205°, because some need more, and it never hurt any of mine to go a little longer.

In that Step by Step Index I gave you above, you can look & see what Temps I used & how long each Item took on the ones I did.

That doesn't mean you have to do it the way I did, but it should give you a rough idea of Temp & Time of what er you may want to do a "First Try" on.

If you ever need to check on anything in my Step by Step Index, you can always find the Link at the bottom of any of my more than 22,000 posts. I use them myself all the time.

LOL---Yes we did miss your Pics.

Bear


----------

